# Polished Bliss: Evo VI TM Edition - 33hrs of show preparation



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

A month or two back, when we told Clark he was going to have to have a week off (!), it seemed like a good idea to me to book in a single car for the week. My thinking was that this would limit the loss of income from detailing, and also allow me enough time to do the work without compromising all of the other tasks I have to do on a daily basis. So, a week or two later when a local chap called Keith popped in with his newly acquired Evo VI Tommi Makinen Edition, asking for a full show preparation detail and two coats of Vintage, it seemed like an ideal job... or so I thought.

The car itself is a minter; just fewer than 20,000 since it first hit the road in the year 2000, and a really full history, even including petrol receipts! In terms of paint defects and the need for the detailing work, a pre inspection revealed the usual swirling and random scratching, plus numerous stone chips that would need filling. Keith also pointed out the graphics were full of air bubbles (or trapped dirt), and that the wheels were suffering wear and tear around the bolt holes. It was agreed that the graphics would come off ahead of the detail, and that new ones would be fitted mid detail (after the machine polishing work but before the wax layers). Game on...

*Monday*

Monday's are always a nightmare, due to having to deal with the weekend's e-mails, messages and voicemails, along with catching up on the forum sections we are currently sponsoring. Accordingly, I didn't want to lose too much of the day to the detail, so I limited myself to just the wash and claying steps...










The process was the same as usual. The car was foamed with Meguiars Safe Degreaser, rinsed using the pressure washer, then hand washed with mitts and Meguiars Shampoo Plus (2 bucket method), then rinsed again. Autosmart Tardis was then used neat to remove all traces of tar, and the car was rinsed again. All panels were then clayed with Meguiars Detailing Clay Mild, which took no time at all as the car was pretty clean anyway. The wheels required more effort, and a two stage process; firstly I used Menzerna Gel 7.5 and some new wheel brushes we are testing to shift the bonded brake dust, and then I followed up with Tardis to shift any stubborn tar spots. The final results were spot on...

*Before*










*After*










I finished up for the day by foaming the car with Hyper Wash one last time (as the car had sat for an hour or so while I did the wheels), rinsing thoroughly with an open ended hose and then drying the car off fully with our trusty leaf blower. It was then moved inside ready for polishing the next day.

*Tuesday*

Tuesday was looking little better in terms of free time, so I settled on doing just the roof and all of the pillars. After taping off the window rubbers I took readings across these areas using our hand held DFT Combo gauge. The results were not confidence inspiring...










I couldn't help at this stage but have a wonder around the whole car with the gauge, and soon found that most of the panels were sitting between 85-95 microns with numerous low areas in the 60s and a few higher zones up into the low 100s. On reflection though, 69 microns isn't that big deal on paint that only comprises two layers; a quick test confirmed I was dealing with single stage paint, so things were about to get messy. After a little experimentation, I opted for Menzerna 106FA and 3M pads to do all of the metal panel correction, as Menzerna RD3.02 was removing way too much paint and not finishing down LSP ready. On panels with relatively few defects, the 106FA and blue Ultrafina SE High Gloss Polishing Pads did the trick nicely in a couple of attempts, while on more defective panels, the black standard High Gloss Polishing Pads were needed, along with 2-3 attempts for maximum defect correction. Thus it was time consuming, but this was show preparation after all...

*Before*










*After*










Me in action on the roof...










*Wednesday*

Wednesday was the big one... I had to get all of the metal panels done by the evening ready for the installation of the fresh graphics, so I started early and pressed on all day long...

Little tips to pass on; on cars with bonnet vents, there are two important things to consider. Firstly, if you get polishing dust down into the vents, how easily will you be able to clean them out again? If in any doubt tape them off fully... but remember that the paint on grill vents may be very brittle, due to the effects of heat over time - tape it and more often than not you'll pull some off when you peel off the tape. To avoid this, you can cover the grills as follows and kill two birds with one stone; and it only takes 1-2 minutes per grill to do...










All you do is take a piece of paper, push it gently into the edges of the grill to define the shape, then take it out, cut it out, lay the grill shaped piece back in and finally tape the edges neatly. Job done!

*Before*










*After*










*Before*










*After*










*Before*










*After*










*Before x 2*



















*After x 2*



















After doing the near side wing and front door, I was left with a nasty scratch that needed a lot more work. Jim at Auto Perfection had kindly sent me some new goodies to test beforehand, so I opted to dry sand the area with 4000 grit micro-sanding discs, removing a good 9-10 microns in the process. I then polished out the haze with ease using just 106FA and one of the black standard high gloss pads, which reflects just how fine the sanding haze was - top trick Jim, cheers mate!










With all of the metal panels polished, it was time for the new graphics to be fitted. Donald from the Vinyl Cut kindly gave up his evening to do the work, and as always, a damn fine job he did too...



















*Thursday*

The graphics themselves left a bit to be desired though. Not only did they not come with fitting tape, but they were also slightly swirly in places...










I was pretty annoyed at this, as I wasn't about to let swirly graphics let the paint down, so I the next day I gave Keith a call and told him I wanted to machine polish the vinyl. This carried a fair risk due to them being so new, but I was fully prepared to cover the cost of reinstallation if things went wrong, so I pushed on. After a difficult experience with an Armourfend type film a year or so ago, I have long known that Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish is ideal for polishing graphics; just enough cut to nip out swirls, but not so much as to cause any hazing. Once again it didn't let me down...










Then it was on to the plastics, and it was here that things became more difficult. Although Clark was off on holiday, he had done an SL500 the previous Thursday and Friday, and also a supercharged VR6 on the Monday and Tuesday, so he had taken the plastics paint thickness gauge. Knowing how thin the paint was on the metal panels made me stop and think, and without a gauge I didn't want to go at the plastics too hard, but equally I wanted them to not let the rest of the car down. I also knew that the car would be going in to the bodyshop at some point in the near future to have one of the side skirts painted (due to fracturing of a dodgy lacquer coating). With this in mind, I took the bold decision to push on with full correction in mind, as I knew Keith wanted it as perfect as possible. By now it had become personal, and I knew I would be happy to cover any costs if things went wrong. You may be surprised to read that, but in this case the car had to be perfect, and if I didn't correct it then Keith would have painted it, so I in a sense there was nothing to lose - I wanted it right!

The method I adopted was 106FA on a CCS Polishing Spot Pad by PC - the plastics in general were too awkward for the rotary, and I wanted to push on hard without causing heating problems. The results were good...

*Before*










*After*










...so good in fact that almost all of the plastics came up spot on. The only panel that gave me a hard time was the passenger side skirt. Although this looked perfect compared to the one on the driver's side (which was suffering the fractured lacquer problem), one light attempt with the above pad and polish combination resulted in sever hazing. At first I thought I had struck through, but there was no paint transfer (thankfully I had switched to a fresh pad before starting the panel), which indicated I was working on a lacquered surface (similar to the other side skirt). I switched to Menzerna 85RD in order to try and remove the haze, and this improved matters, although not 100%. I then switched to Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish (for the mildest possible cut), and this fully corrected the problem. A quick wipe down with Methylated Spirits confirmed the haze was gone, and hadn't been hidden by the glazing oils in the product. Phew! I can only think that the lacquer on the skirts wasn't baked at the time of application, and has remained extremely soft, making it susceptible to severe compound hazing. Such things are sent to try us...

When I finally got the rear spoiler, I was tired and not looking forward to the task in hand. Keith and I had investigated the possibility of taking off the whole spoiler to promote access to the whole of the bootlid, but this proved too challenging due to the glue used to fit it, so instead I removed the blade on the top level and worked around everything. I used the rotary to do everything, as the areas were mostly broad and flat. What I did make sure of though, was to heavily tape any potential strike zones as plastics damage occurs virtually instantaneously at 1800rpm! I also removed the handle from the Makita in order to be able to get the head into all of the awkward areas. In total, I spent over 3 hours getting the spoiler and bootlid spot on...

*Before*










*After*










*Friday*

After spending the morning off site washing the DB9 and SL55 AMG we look after on a weekly basis, I moved on to some of the details and the first coat of Vintage on the Friday afternoon . The engine didn't need anything other than dusting out, as Keith had already done a great job of cleaning it up. I toyed with the idea of using 303 Aerospace Protectant on it, but with it featuring mostly metal parts I decided it just wasn't worth it - the 303 is better on engines with lots of plastics (i.e. anything made in Europe!)...










It almost goes without saying that all of the shuts were carefully dusted and cleaned out (using the usual brushes, work towels and copious amounts of Meguiars Last Touch). They were then treated with Zymöl HD-Cleanse and waxed with Vintage...










The interior needed nothing more than a light Meguiars APC wipe down (10:1) and a vacuum; again, Keith had done a great job in this respect. The glass was cleansed inside and out with HD-Cleanse, applied using the white side of a German Pad and buffed off with work towels...










At the end of the afternoon, I applied the first coat of the Vintage using the red side of a German Pad, and then tackled the wheels and arches while it cured. The alloys were treated with Poorboys Wheel Sealant and the tyres dressed with Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel, while the arches were dressed with Meguiars All Season Dressing (applied using a microfibre pad after jacking the car up to reveal the insides of the arches). The Vintage was then buffed off using Deluxe Mega Towels and a light mist of Last Touch at the end to ensure smear free perfection...



























































































*Saturday*

A day off! Went to see Ratatouille at the cinema with the kids, brilliant fun!

*Sunday*

The last job was to add another coat of Vintage to all of the exterior surfaces (including the glass, trims and graphics) and get it buffed off and photographed before Keith came in to pick it up at lunchtime. So, a nice easy morning, with the only difficulty being having to work carefully with the new graphics to ensure no snagging and peeling of the pointed edges. The weather improved a lot through the morning, and by lunchtime the sun was beginning to peep out a bit...
































































... that's it, just a little more please...










... c'mon, a little more, pleeaassee...










... you beauty (!), taken just as Keith arrived...










So, the final reckoning then; 33 hours of hard graft all said and done, with two 1am finishes. I cannot see how I could have done any better; the paint is now 99% perfect, with just the odd random trace here and there that is too deep to warrant full removal. The finish in the flesh after two coats of the good stuff was way better than the pictures show... as is sadly always the case. Keith has booked the car in again for a top up ahead of the show season next year, and between now and then it will over winter in a garage. I enjoyed this one immensely, but it killed my week, and I'm still struggling to get back on top of the usual stuff I have to do two weeks later. So, in a way it is a swansong for me, as I am going to finally have to give in to work pressures and stop detailing unless absolutely necessary. Onwards and upwards as they say (although but it wasn't meant to be like this). Cheers for looking!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

raising the bar once again PB!

great work.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

WOW! Just WOW! I dunno what else to say!


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Great finish and attention to detail :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

OMG thats stinning work mate,just wish there was like 100 more pictures 

top work mate!


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

Fantastic read and a fantastic finish on a fantastic car.
Luv it!!


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

amazing car and amazing job. :thumb: 

I really don't know what else to say.


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Fantastic work. Although hard work, it must be nice to have (almost) unlimited time to complete a detail.

I get frustrated trying to complete a car in a day, even when I am only doing the paintwork and someone else does the other areas...

Lovely lovely finish.

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Oh my god, what amazing job mate !! Congratulations :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

:doublesho


----------



## Ian Zetec - S (Oct 2, 2006)

Absolutely amazing attention to detail and the best on the forum for a while!


----------



## McBandy (Oct 22, 2007)

WOW :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

:doublesho Jees! that is one superb writeup chap!

Absolutely amazing finish too


----------



## sponge rab (Sep 17, 2007)

Awesome car, much prefer these to those STI's, nice job

Rab


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Awesome :thumb:

One of my fave EVO's 

Scary single stage paint  and the polishing of the graphics was the finishing touch :thumb:
Fantastic finish on the wheels especially considering they weren't removed :doublesho I need to remove wheels to get that type of finish on the inside.

John


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

What a superb write up! And a cracking detail as well, really enjoyed reading that one and the results, as always, speak for themselves. Great stuff! :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome job on my favourite Evo and a brilliant write up!!


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Fantastic work. I picked up a few tips for when I come to do my own Evo.

Regarding single stage paint - I'm new to the detailing game and had planned on doing my car with a PC/UDM. Are these still relatively safe in the hands of a novice on single stage paint? (I will obviously practice on scrap panels and my other cars prior to doing the Evo)

What are the problems with single stage paint?


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

Superb - excellent write up and a stonking finish!


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

hats off to you sir excellent work and great skill on working around all your difficulties!


----------



## H-5 (Oct 11, 2007)

Amazing job! :thumb:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Brilliant write up Rich, really enjoyed that. Helped that I love the car, but absolutely fantastic work.


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks ace, must have been hard going on that boot area! :thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

evobaz said:


> Fantastic work. I picked up a few tips for when I come to do my own Evo.
> 
> Regarding single stage paint - I'm new to the detailing game and had planned on doing my car with a PC/UDM. Are these still relatively safe in the hands of a novice on single stage paint? (I will obviously practice on scrap panels and my other cars prior to doing the Evo)
> 
> What are the problems with single stage paint?


Aye, bothe the PC or UDM will be safe enough, although as always, it would be better to get some paint readings done first, just to check how thin the paint is. The big problem with single stage paint is the mess; I was covered in red dust all week long, which was a real pain (must have eaten loads of it too when I snacked on the job!). Other than that (and the mess it makes of pads and towels), there's not really any differences in techniques and tools.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic !!!!! It's a shame you hanging up the polisher with work like that.

I just wish I lived closer you could then do my S2000.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is an absolutely fantastic detail with stunning results 

That has to be the best version of the Evo that has been made, and that is by far and away the best looking example that I have seen :thumb:


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

WX51 TXR said:


> Aye, bothe the PC or UDM will be safe enough, although as always, it would be better to get some paint readings done first, just to check how thin the paint is. The big problem with single stage paint is the mess; I was covered in red dust all week long, which was a real pain (must have eaten loads of it too when I snacked on the job!). Other than that (and the mess it makes of pads and towels), there's not really any differences in techniques and tools.


Thanks for the info. Much appreciated.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Definitely your best detail and write up yet boss  

(better get back to work.....)


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent work and a great write up! very impressive


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Fantastic work Rich. Clark will have to go some to top that job.

One question regarding the Zym0l on the glass, do you find it adds anything to the appearance or is it just acting like a water repellant along the lines of Carlack glass sealant, Rain X etc?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Awesome Rich :thumb:

The car really does look stunning, superb careful detail with a great deal of challenges.

Ratatouille is decent


----------



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

OMG!!!! Thats stunning!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Deanoecosse said:


> Fantastic work Rich. Clark will have to go some to top that job.
> 
> One question regarding the Zym0l on the glass, do you find it adds anything to the appearance or is it just acting like a water repellant along the lines of Carlack glass sealant, Rain X etc?


Cheers lol, but I've seen what the boy can do in the flesh, and he puts me to shame some days. On the glass issue, I do it to add water repellency rather than for looks, although the combo of HD-Cleanse and Vintage does leave glass looking crystal clear and glossy. :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

It is just unbeleivable the level off work and skill that PB puts into a detail truly stunning. Any spair days to do mine Rich


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Spare days? :lol: The first day I have free is April 7th next year!


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

it just goes to show why your company has taken off the way it has, you are a master at what you do!

i always look forward to a polished bliss write up cause the work is perfect


----------



## blair (Jul 31, 2007)

Stunning detail. Stunning Evo.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

blair said:


> Stunning detail. Stunning Evo.


Ah ha....I wondered when you'd spot this. I know you've got a bit of a soft spot for a TME


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

WX51 TXR said:


> Spare days? :lol: The first day I have free is April 7th next year!


:doublesho yikes


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

friggin brilliant. i could read that over and over....and i'm gonna!


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

wow...that is one wicked detail there Rich, well done buddy. Your attention to detail is inspiring my friend. I'm printing this detail and I found yet another inspirational detail to motivate me some more.

Thank you for sharing and congrats.


----------



## Nebdingo (Sep 24, 2007)

*to the first post...

Thats Astonishing!!


----------



## nick1275 (Jun 7, 2007)

i want!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome work, the car looks stunning!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Very very impressive Rich


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Amazing! Great job.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

great write up,

stunning job,

and superb car.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

superb mate....

so this could well have been the last detail we see from you? 

more info on the 400 grit sanding pads also please fella


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Great work and write up, and a nice car to be able to spend some time on.

Great work Rich


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Haven't enjoyed a write up as much for along time, top work Rich!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

ianFRST said:


> superb mate....
> 
> so this could well have been the last detail we see from you?
> 
> more info on the 400 grit sanding pads also please fella


It won't be the last, but I won't be doing many at all until such time as we can afford to hire a full time me (i.e. webmaster, forum helper, stock buyer, technical advice offerer, etc, etc). If we get to that point, then I will pick and choose my tasks to suit - probably a mix of webmastering and detailing in an ideal world, but we'll see. For more info on the 4000 grit discs, have a word with Jim at Auto Perfection - he's one of the site sponsors and a very nice chap too. :thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers for all the kind words everyone, as I said, I enjoyed this one a lot, and really do believe it's the best work I've done to date.


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

WX51 TXR said:


> It won't be the last, but I won't be doing many at all until such time as we can afford to hire a full time me (i.e. webmaster, forum helper, stock buyer, technical advice offerer, etc, etc). If we get to that point, then I will pick and choose my tasks to suit - probably a mix of webmastering and detailing in an ideal world, but we'll see. For more info on the 4000 grit discs, have a word with Jim at Auto Perfection - he's one of the site sponsors and a very nice chap too. :thumb:


Rich, how do I go about getting some of those 4000 grit discs? I wonder if Jim will ship to Canada, if not I know you will


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Jim will probably ship if asked, he's a sound guy and really helpful. I may start doing something similar in the near future; I have a heap of new gear to add to the store in the next month or so, and I may add these to the list. Time as always is the killer, hence working late again tonight to catch up a bit!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Rich is them pads Mirka Abrilon 77mm pads?

If so the Mirka rep has been at mine today, a very interesting day.

Better than garlic bread for the future!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Aye, that's the ones! You drunk?!


----------



## S1mon (Mar 18, 2007)

WOW, My old car!!
Nice to see Keith is keeping her well  

I thought i kept it clean, but i guess not looking at those pics.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Ah ha! Now this is an opportunity! Dear sir, can you please tell me anything about the paint on the side skirts? Did you have any paintwork done to them whilst you owned the car? Was the funniest paint I've come across in ages, and it's been puzzling me! By the way, the car was very, very clean, you've got nothing to feel down about. :thumb:


----------



## S1mon (Mar 18, 2007)

Sorry, can't help with the side skirts. I knew drivers side was a bit funny, never knew passenger side was. Spoke to a guy about this as an ex-ralliart worker (of old) who said it was quite common.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok dokey, cheers anyway!


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

an avid read that rich,a wordsmith aswell as a master detailer of the highest order and brilliantly photographed well done sir!!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

S1mon said:


> WOW, My old car!!
> Nice to see Keith is keeping her well
> 
> I thought i kept it clean, but i guess not looking at those pics.


Thought I'd seen that car somewhere before! (MLR)


----------



## S1mon (Mar 18, 2007)

evobaz said:


> Thought I'd seen that car somewhere before! (MLR)


Yes, has been about on MLR & still is.


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

I really dont know what to put apart from stunning and i want that car!!! what a great example and nice to see if being looked after by such a professional company top work as always,


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

You have out done yourself once again Rich..... i got to ask but were you standing on something to do the roof ? cos you look very very tall


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

Amazing detail. Realy enjoyed the write up.:thumb:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

nuff said !


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Scud said:


> You have out done yourself once again Rich..... i got to ask but were you standing on something to do the roof ? cos you look very very tall


Lol, I am very tall! 6ft 3" to be precise!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

short ar$e!!!


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Can't say anything that hasn't already been said I think  first class job. Interesting about the vinyl and GEP


----------



## blair (Jul 31, 2007)

evobaz said:


> Ah ha....I wondered when you'd spot this. I know you've got a bit of a soft spot for a TME


Yeah, one day I'll get one.

But I needs to be left totally standard 

Never driven, just looked at :lol:


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

blair said:


> Yeah, one day I'll get one.
> 
> But I needs to be left totally standard
> 
> Never driven, just looked at :lol:


Aye right.....it'd be standard for about a week. One trip to Extreme and you'd have the wallet out:lol:


----------



## Sheffielder (Jun 16, 2006)

Outstanding stuff!


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

Great work Rich, your a brave man doing the newly applied graphics. Have you guys tried any other wax on windows. I can't stretch to vintage.
Stunning car and results.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Aye, all Zymöl waxes work fine, as do most other LSP's - just be wary of waxes on the front screen; I prefer sealants on windscreens, like Werkstat Prime Strong for example.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

*cracking* work there mate. Well, well worth the extra time!


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Stunning work on a great car. :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent job and write up! Well done mate!


----------



## Muddy (Apr 12, 2006)

Excellent work Rich.

I've done a fair few of these myself this year. And I can confirm they are not that easy to do, with the intricate front bumper and back boot lid.

How did you get on with the boot lid, the spoiler seems to get in the way of most of it, I end up doing the underneath by hand with 106FF or something.

Top job anyway, as usual. (I've got a few to post up myself when I get time)

Craig


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Awesome work Rich and once again an excellent write-up. PB certainly have set the standard and continue to do so imo. You guys are at the very top of the game. Keep up the fantastic work.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Muddy said:


> Excellent work Rich.
> 
> I've done a fair few of these myself this year. And I can confirm they are not that easy to do, with the intricate front bumper and back boot lid.
> 
> ...


Cheers Craig, aye, tough cars to do for sure. On the bootlid, I got to the front section by taking the handle of the Makita, and triple taping the bottom of the spoiler mounts, just to make sure I had no accidents bumping into them at 1800rpm! The rear section (4-5" under the spoiler back to the rear lip) I did in the same way as you, then HD-Cleansed x 2 to fill any residual defects that the German Pad didn't shift. Bloody fiddly bugger, just wish I could have taken the whole spoiler off!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

pcc said:


> Awesome work Rich and once again an excellent write-up. PB certainly have set the standard and continue to do so imo. You guys are at the very top of the game. Keep up the fantastic work.


Cheers Jon, much appreciated mate. :wave:


----------



## prolekult (Oct 24, 2007)

Thank you very much Rich!

I really appreciate all you have done.
Onwards and upwards as they say:thumb:

Keith


----------



## ZSimon (May 30, 2006)

Very nice work Rich i remember you speaking about this car when i was last there. Looks like a real minter although its not a car id have for shows as its meant to be driven


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

stunning!!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

prolekult said:


> Thank you very much Rich!
> 
> I really appreciate all you have done.
> Onwards and upwards as they say:thumb:
> ...


Cheers Keith, see you in April! :buffer:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Best Evo ever made IMO and a simply stunning finish... wish i had 10% of the skill you guys have !


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

That looks well good, superb!! :thumb:


----------



## prolekult (Oct 24, 2007)

ZSimon said:


> Very nice work Rich i remember you speaking about this car when i was last there. Looks like a real minter although its not a car id have for shows as its meant to be driven


Make no mistake it gets driven aswell!!:driver:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

superb mate


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

Great result and a great write-up. :thumb:


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

red = best TM colour imo 

flipping sweet job! absolutly immense


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Think we have a white TM booked in for the same treatment in the New Year, think it should look pretty good in that colour too :thumb:


----------

